# Beef "Dino" Ribs (From My Last Prime Rib Score)



## Bearcarver (Apr 3, 2015)

* Beef "Dino" Ribs* (From My Last Prime Rib Score)


These are from the last batch of Christmas sale Choice Prime Ribs I got.
I had them leave at least an inch of extra meat on the bones when they were removed, so I could have some Awesome Ribs.
I vacuum packed them as soon as I got them home, and kept them together in my meat freezer until Tuesday.
Then I thawed them out and Prepped them Wednesday, & Smoked them Thursday for Supper.

There wasn’t all that much to do, but I’ll give a little Step by Step on it to make it worthy of my “Step by Step Index” page.

*Day #1 (Prepping Ribs):*
Remove from Vacuum packs, Rinse, Pat Dry, apply Worcestershire “Thick”. *Note: Name changed to Lea & Perrins Bold Steak Sauce".*
Then coat with Sea Salt, CBP, Garlic Powder, and Onion Powder.
Wrap each piece with plastic wrap, and put in fridge over night.


*Day #2 (Smoking Day):*
10:00AM——————Preheat MES 40 to 230°. Also Fill 1 Row of AMNPS with Hickory Pellets, and light pellets.
10:15AM——————Unwrap Rib pieces & place all on one MES 40 Grill Rack.
10:30AM——————Put full rack of Ribs on second position in MES 40.
10:30AM——————Place smoking AMNPS on bars to the left of chip burner assembly in bottom of MES 40.
1:30 PM——————Stack all Ribs in foil pan, add Foil Mixture ***, cover with Foil, and return to second position in smoker.
1:30 PM——————Remove AMNPS, and Reset Heat to 240°.
4:15 PM——————Shut MES 40 down, and remove Pan of Ribs from Smoker, and take to kitchen.
4:30 PM——————Uncover, Separate Ribs individually, plate, take pics, add sides, take pics, Sit down & Eat.

** Foil Mixture:*
6 ounces of Apple Juice
2 ounces of Worcestershire “Original”.
2 ounces of Ken’s Honey Teriyaki Marinade.
Mix well——Then heat to between 150° and 200° before adding to Foil Package.


*The adding of the extra 1” of meat to the bone side when trimming the bones off the Prime Ribs really paid off, because these were easily the best Ribs We’ve ever had. I can’t wait to start on the leftovers later today.*

Hope You All Enjoy My Pictures.

Thanks for looking,
Bear




This is where these Ribs came from.
They are in the two outer packages, and they were trimmed off the 5 Prime Rib Roasts in the middle of the picture.








Here you can get a good look at how much meat is on these Ribs:







This is all the seasonings I used:







First a good amount of Worcestershire “Thick” on each:







Spread that Worcestershire “Thick” around real good:







Then a coating of CBP, Sea Salt, Garlic Powder, and Onion Powder:







All wrapped in plastic wrap, and put in fridge until Smoking Time:







All laid out on rack, ready for Smoker:







As we go out to the smoker, we see there’s only a little snow left on this April 2, 2015:







After 3 hours of Hickory Smoke, ready to be foiled:







Fresh out of smoker with foil removed:







Two plates of individually sliced Beef "Dino" Ribs:







Close shot of Left plate:







Close shot of Right plate:







Bear’s First Helping:







Leftovers in fridge——More to come in near future—MMMMMMMMmmmmmmmm…………..






That’s All Folks!!

__________________


----------



## gary s (Apr 3, 2015)

Now that is some Beef Ribs Meaty Juicy and nicely smoked.  You Can't get any better that that. Another great job by the Bear.  If it wasn't so dang far I'd drive up and help him eat those things.

Good Job My Friend .











  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Gary


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 3, 2015)

Looks awesome.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





     
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Next time give a little warning, I can be there.


----------



## chef willie (Apr 3, 2015)

now that's beef rib that I would eat....Willie


----------



## welshrarebit (Apr 3, 2015)

Looks great as usual Bear!!!

Points!

Btw, I was going nuts trying to find thick worstey and finally had to google it. They changed the name from "Thick" to "Bold." Just a heads up...


----------



## ryno21 (Apr 3, 2015)

Nice lookin bones Bear!!!! Always look forward to your smokes!


----------



## tropics (Apr 3, 2015)

Bear they do look good I am probably sinnin, just thinking of what I could do to them. Good Fri no meat here.


----------



## bear55 (Apr 3, 2015)

That's some good eats there Bear.

Richard


----------



## sqwib (Apr 3, 2015)

Holy Chit bear. Pic #2 put me in a meat coma.
I think its cruel you post this on Good Friday... lol.
You Da PR man for sure. Wish I was your neighbor..
How da hell do you give points from the phone????


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 3, 2015)

gary s said:


> Now that is some Beef Ribs Meaty Juicy and nicely smoked.  You Can't get any better that that. Another great job by the Bear.  If it wasn't so dang far I'd drive up and help him eat those things.
> 
> Good Job My Friend .
> 
> ...


Thanks A Bunch Gary!!

Twas finally warm enough for this old Bear to venture out to the Smoker!!

Bear


c farmer said:


> Looks awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Adam!

I cut all the meat off them bones this afternoon----Sammy time coming up shortly!!

Thanks for the Points too, Gary & Adam!!

Bear


----------



## bbqbrett (Apr 3, 2015)

Dang Bear!  Those look mighty good!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 3, 2015)

Lookin good Bear... Thumbs Up   That's some real nice ribs !   Thumbs Up

:driving:

Wait for me, I'am on my way....  Save me a place at the table !     :biggrin:


----------



## rmmurray (Apr 3, 2015)

Wow bear, those look fantastic! Your presentations and step-by-steps are always the best.
:points1:


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 3, 2015)

Chef Willie said:


> now that's beef rib that I would eat....Willie


Thanks Willie!!

Tasty it is.

Bear


Welshrarebit said:


> Looks great as usual Bear!!!
> 
> Points!
> 
> Btw, I was going nuts trying to find thick worstey and finally had to google it. They changed the name from "Thick" to "Bold." Just a heads up...


Thank You Rarebit!!

Yup---I always forget to mention that they changed the name to "Lea & Perrins Bold Steak Sauce".

We still have an unopened bottle of "Thick", because Mrs Bear noticed it was getting scarce a couple years ago, and bought all she could find.

I gotta go put that change in my OP---Right now!!

Thanks for the Point too!!

Bear


----------



## gary s (Apr 3, 2015)

Only suggestion I could make that would even make them better is --------------------------------  If they were sitting on my table and me getting ready to eat them

Gary


----------



## seenred (Apr 3, 2015)

Mmm...Nice! Them's some tasty lookin' bones Bear!  You shoulda put a "Drool Alert" in the thread title!  













Red


----------



## sota d (Apr 3, 2015)

Wow, those look incredible Bear! I've only done beef back ribs and they were scrawny compared to these! Great job. Thanks for another fantastic Qview, David.


----------



## dukeburger (Apr 3, 2015)

Goodness...


----------



## aceoky (Apr 3, 2015)

Awesome job & pictures!


----------



## b-one (Apr 3, 2015)

Tasty looking beef ribs!!


----------



## inkjunkie (Apr 3, 2015)

Do you deliver....to Eastern Washington?


----------



## foamheart (Apr 4, 2015)

Nice smoke Bear.

Wife almost back to nomal? I'd hate to see her still healing and having to do all that upcomming yard work.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 4, 2015)

Ryno21 said:


> Nice lookin bones Bear!!!! Always look forward to your smokes!


Thank You!!

Glad you like them!!

Bear


tropics said:


> Bear they do look good I am probably sinnin, just thinking of what I could do to them. Good Fri no meat here.


Thank You!!

There was Green Beans & Taters too!!

Thanks for the Point too.

Bear


----------



## shroggy (Apr 4, 2015)

They look fantastic. Making my mouth water. Yum.


----------



## themule69 (Apr 4, 2015)

That is some fine looking ribs. Thanks for the great step by step.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 4, 2015)

Looks fantastic Bear! I have some Dino bones in the freezer screaming to be smoked! 

I do have a question what's tha pile of white stuff by your driveway, lol! 

POINTS!


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 4, 2015)

Bear55 said:


> That's some good eats there Bear.
> 
> Richard


Thank You Richard!!

Bear


SQWIB said:


> Holy Chit bear. Pic #2 put me in a meat coma.
> I think its cruel you post this on Good Friday... lol.
> You Da PR man for sure. Wish I was your neighbor..
> How da hell do you give points from the phone????


Thanks Buddy!!

I forgot about Good Friday & the Meat thing, but I made it on Thursday.

I would bet if we were neighbors, we'd have been in jail a long time ago.

And Thank You for the Point !!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 5, 2015)

BBQBrett said:


> Dang Bear! Those look mighty good!


Thanks Brett !!

Bear


WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Lookin good Bear...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Justin!!

There's always a spot at the table for you!!

Bear


RMMurray said:


> Wow bear, those look fantastic! Your presentations and step-by-steps are always the best.


Thanks a Bunch, RM !!

I'm glad you like them!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 5, 2015)

gary s said:


> Only suggestion I could make that would even make them better is --------------------------------  If they were sitting on my table and me getting ready to eat them
> 
> Gary


Thanks A Bunch, Buddy!!

Bear


SeenRed said:


> Mmm...Nice! Them's some tasty lookin' bones Bear!  You shoulda put a "Drool Alert" in the thread title!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank You Red!!

This whole Forum needs a Permanent "Drool Alert"!!

Thanks for the Point too!

Bear


Sota D said:


> Wow, those look incredible Bear! I've only done beef back ribs and they were scrawny compared to these! Great job. Thanks for another fantastic Qview, David.


Thank You Sota!!

Bear


----------



## badboybill (Apr 5, 2015)

WOW, Thanks for sharing that with everyone. I like the pics


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 5, 2015)

badboybill said:


> WOW, Thanks for sharing that with everyone. I like the pics


Thanks Bill !!

I'm glad you like it !

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 5, 2015)

DukeBurger said:


> Goodness...


Thank You Duke!!

I Appreciate that !!

Bear


Aceoky said:


> Awesome job & pictures!


Thanks A Bunch, Ace!!

Bear


b-one said:


> Tasty looking beef ribs!!


Thank You!!

Bear


----------



## tumbleweed1 (Apr 6, 2015)

Nice job!

I'm not much for beef ribs usually, but those looked like something I would have loved.

I appreciate the step-by-step with pics, as I'm not the sharpest crayon in the box.

Very nice.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 6, 2015)

inkjunkie said:


> Do you deliver....to Eastern Washington?


Thanks Ink!!

Maybe Eastern, but definitely not Western.

Bear


Foamheart said:


> Nice smoke Bear.
> 
> Wife almost back to nomal? I'd hate to see her still healing and having to do all that upcomming yard work.


Thank You Foamy!!

She's doing Great !!

Bear


----------



## fendrbluz (Apr 6, 2015)

Wow looks great nice Q-view also thanks going to try that one :)


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 6, 2015)

SHROGGY said:


> They look fantastic. Making my mouth water. Yum.


Thank You Shroggy!!!

Bear


themule69 said:


> That is some fine looking ribs. Thanks for the great step by step.
> 
> Happy smoken.
> 
> David


Thanks David !!

Glad you like it.

Bear


----------



## reinhard (Apr 6, 2015)

You have awesome threads Bear.  You deserve 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





just for clicking on this site!!!  Hands down my favorite ribs.  Reinhard


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 6, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Looks fantastic Bear! I have some Dino bones in the freezer screaming to be smoked!
> 
> I do have a question what's tha pile of white stuff by your driveway, lol!
> 
> POINTS!


Thanks Case!!

Yeah you guys didn't get your quota of the white stuff this year, did ya??

Bear


Tumbleweed1 said:


> Nice job!
> 
> I'm not much for beef ribs usually, but those looked like something I would have loved.
> 
> ...


Thanks a Bunch, Tumblweed !!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 7, 2015)

Fendrbluz said:


> Wow looks great nice Q-view also thanks going to try that one :)


Thank You!!

Bear


Reinhard said:


> You have awesome threads Bear.  You deserve
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Reinhard !!

I Appreciate those nice words.

Bear


----------



## catfish1st (Apr 7, 2015)

Great looking ribs, can't find any like that down here, always bareback bones, so guess I got to do some like you did. I have followed several of your step by steps and everyone turned out awesome. Everyone brags on the bacon I have smoked.

I was in Dong Tam 69 also. I was with ammo det and at Soc Trang and Vin Long. I made my rounds.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 7, 2015)

Catfish1st said:


> Great looking ribs, can't find any like that down here, always bareback bones, so guess I got to do some like you did. I have followed several of your step by steps and everyone turned out awesome. Everyone brags on the bacon I have smoked.
> 
> I was in Dong Tam 69 also. I was with ammo det and at Soc Trang and Vin Long. I made my rounds.


Thanks Catfish, and Welcome home!!

The only way I can get meat on Beef Ribs is to do like I did on this one.

I was mostly a Berm Rat, fixing WD1 wire & phones to the perimeter bunkers.

I got to Firebase Danger a couple times & Tan Tru & Saigon once each, but the rest of my time was in & around Dong Tam.

Were you there when they hit our Main Ammo Dump, and blew 1,000,000 pounds of Ammo?? That was some night !!

Bear


----------



## catfish1st (Apr 10, 2015)

I was in Soc Trang when your ammo dump went up.I was in Long Bein when the ammo dump went up there in fact I was right in the middle of it. Of all the bunkers that I was in, the one in Dong Tam was the best built bunker I had ever seen in 3 tours.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 10, 2015)

Catfish1st said:


> I was in Soc Trang when your ammo dump went up.I was in Long Bein when the ammo dump went up there in fact I was right in the middle of it. Of all the bunkers that I was in, the one in Dong Tam was the best built bunker I had ever seen in 3 tours.


Yup---The best built Bunker I was ever in was right outside my Hooch.

We needed them, we got hit every night!

In his book, Colonel Hackworh called Dong Tam "40 Acres of Sitting Ducks".

3 tours???  No Thanks!!

Bear


----------



## slipaway (Apr 16, 2015)

Bear, I know you posted this info a while ago but today I am trying to follow your steps, etc. exactly....

Question - when you add the foil mixture to the alum. tray of ribs do you pour it over the ribs or just put it in the pan to create moisture?

Thanx for the great info - I always look forward to reading your posts.........


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 16, 2015)

Slipaway said:


> Bear, I know you posted this info a while ago but today I am trying to follow your steps, etc. exactly....
> 
> Question - when you add the foil mixture to the alum. tray of ribs do you pour it over the ribs or just put it in the pan to create moisture?
> 
> Thanx for the great info - I always look forward to reading your posts.........


Thank You!!

Glad you like my Posts!

On these, I nuked the mixture first, so it wouldn't cool the meat off any. Then I poured some over the pieces as I stacked each layer in the pan. Then poured the rest over the top before I foil over it. Only a little stays on each hunk, but a little is better than nothing.

Bear


----------



## slipaway (Apr 18, 2015)

Bear,

Just to close the loop....

I did everything exactly the way you said (except used Teriyaki marinade and honey in lieu of your already made one) and the taste was fantastic.

Thought it was going to be too much heavy sauce taste but no way.

Thanx for the help

Thanx for the service

Tom

Slipaway


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 18, 2015)

Slipaway said:


> Bear,
> 
> Just to close the loop....
> 
> ...


That's Great Tom!!

And Thank You Too!!

Bear


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Apr 18, 2015)

Another nice one Bear 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.

Stan


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 19, 2015)

Thank You Stan!!

Bear


----------



## disco (Apr 23, 2015)

Really sorry to be so late to the post on this one, Bear. It is a terrific tutorial and a great looking meal.







, Sir!

Disco


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 24, 2015)

Disco said:


> Really sorry to be so late to the post on this one, Bear. It is a terrific tutorial and a great looking meal.
> 
> Disco


Thanks Disco!!

Bear


----------



## briggy (Jun 7, 2015)

First attempt:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/201645/first-attempt-beef-dino-ribs

Thanks again for the Step-by-Step Bear!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 8, 2015)

Briggy said:


> First attempt:
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/201645/first-attempt-beef-dino-ribs
> 
> Thanks again for the Step-by-Step Bear!


You're very welcome!!

I'm glad it was a help!!

Bear


----------



## greywolf1 (Aug 7, 2015)

Bear , I really have to stop checking your recipes and pictures out first thing in the morning at the coffee shop cause it make me really hungry

Just checked your Dino ribs , I know what I'm having this Sunday


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 7, 2015)

greywolf1 said:


> Bear , I really have to stop checking your recipes and pictures out first thing in the morning at the coffee shop cause it make me really hungry
> 
> Just checked your Dino ribs , I know what I'm having this Sunday


You're gonna love them!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I'll take Beef Ribs any day before Pork Ribs, as long as you can get good meaty ones.

Enjoy!!

Bear


----------



## tumbleweed1 (Aug 7, 2015)

I need to try these soon.

So many meats, so little time.

TW


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 7, 2015)

Tumbleweed1 said:


> I need to try these soon.
> 
> So many meats, so little time.
> 
> TW


You won't be Sorry, TW !!

Bear


----------



## r23bbq (Aug 12, 2015)

Wow!! those looking Amazing!!


----------



## dragonmaster194 (Aug 12, 2015)

Bear, Now I see why you rave about Beef "Dino" Ribs!!!  Today I had my son smoke some meaty ribs on our brand new Grill Pro 2 door smoker.  No q-view because my camera disappeared while I was in the hospital and rehab for 2 years.  Need a new camera.  Anyway, these were the best thing I have ever eaten!!!  I will be eating them by preference from now on as I can find them.  I thank you from the bottom of my full tummy.  I have tried many of your hints and points in my smoking and they have always proven to be spot on,  Thank you for all your help.  Also thank you for your service, I was 1st Combat Evaluation Group, SOG, MACV, 1968-1969.  Welcome Home!  Steve


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 12, 2015)

R23BBQ said:


> Wow!! those looking Amazing!!


Thank You Rudy!!

Bear


----------



## greywolf1 (Aug 13, 2015)

The price of beef in Canada has gone right stupid this year but being a meat and potato's man I have to have my meat , and yes Bear I would take beef ribs over pork any day of the week as well

The Texas ribs up here are meaty but not as meaty as your Dino ribs and I like prime rib too much to make Dino ribs out of one , but your Dino rib prep. and cook time work perfect for the Texas ribs


----------



## msuiceman (Aug 13, 2015)

dang, when i cradle my prime ribs I don't leave that much meat on the ribs... and it gets cooked at the same time as the prime rib. looks like I may have to change up my approach to prime rib, because those are mighty tasty looking!


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 13, 2015)

Dragonmaster194 said:


> Bear, Now I see why you rave about Beef "Dino" Ribs!!!  Today I had my son smoke some meaty ribs on our brand new Grill Pro 2 door smoker.  No q-view because my camera disappeared while I was in the hospital and rehab for 2 years.  Need a new camera.  Anyway, these were the best thing I have ever eaten!!!  I will be eating them by preference from now on as I can find them.  I thank you from the bottom of my full tummy.  I have tried many of your hints and points in my smoking and they have always proven to be spot on,  Thank you for all your help.  Also thank you for your service, I was 1st Combat Evaluation Group, SOG, MACV, 1968-1969.  Welcome Home!  Steve


I'm real glad my Step by Steps are helping you & you're eating some Great Stuff.  That makes my day when I hear that from people!!

Thanks for your service & a BIG Welcome Home to you too!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 21, 2015)

MSUICEMAN said:


> dang, when i cradle my prime ribs I don't leave that much meat on the ribs... and it gets cooked at the same time as the prime rib. looks like I may have to change up my approach to prime rib, because those are mighty tasty looking!


Yup---One of the things I like about cutting the extra meat off with the bones for a good Dino Rib smoke is that I make the Prime Rib at an internal temp around 137°, but I like to smoke the fatty parts to a higher temp. So my Rib meat & fatty parts get much more well done the way I like Fatty meat.

Bear


----------



## naka (Jun 27, 2016)

Those look awesome Bear! Hope mine will turn out at least half way as nice as yours this upcoming weekend!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 27, 2016)

Naka said:


> Those look awesome Bear! Hope mine will turn out at least half way as nice as yours this upcoming weekend!


Thank You Naka!!

You won't believe how Good these are!!!

BTW: Here's a New one I just added to my Step by Step Index:

*Smoked Beef Prime Rib Dinos (With Extra Meat)*

Bear


----------



## remsr (Nov 28, 2016)

I get beef back ribs from my sisters butcher, she has a restaurant and gets me good prices on all meats but I have to buy huge amounts. Like I just bought 60 lounds of beef back ribs that had a fair amount of meat on them but nothing like what you are showing. 













IMG_1186.JPG



__ remsr
__ Nov 28, 2016


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 28, 2016)

REMSR said:


> I get beef back ribs from my sisters butcher, she has a restaurant and gets me good prices on all meats but I have to buy huge amounts. Like I just bought 60 lounds of beef back ribs that had a fair amount of meat on them but nothing like what you are showing.


Nice big tray of Rib meat !!

What I hate to see is when they actually cut deep triangles in between the bones to remove even the little bit of meat between them.

Why can't they just cut straight down along the bones, and not do a mining operation to extract every little morsel of meat from between the bones.

Bear


----------



## remsr (Nov 28, 2016)

I'm with you, but they get more for the prim then the back ribs so they want every bit they can get. My question is, why don't they cut them as you suggested and charge accordingly. I would pay more for meaty bones and others would as well. Short ribs are not exactly cheep and we buy them, tight?


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 28, 2016)

REMSR said:


> I'm with you, but they get more for the prim then the back ribs so they want every bit they can get. My question is, why don't they cut them as you suggested and charge accordingly. I would pay more for meaty bones and others would as well. Short ribs are not exactly cheep and we buy them, tight?


Exactly!!

They cut the meat off of them & sell it for Ground Beef??

Charge us Ground Beef Prices, or a little more even---I'd gladly pay that, instead of having to pay "Choice" Prime Rib prices & cutting my own ribs off of them.

Bear


----------



## remsr (Nov 30, 2016)

Thank you Bear! Now I have some questions about bacon on a stick.
I don't have a scale so I am thinking of going with Pop's brine it's simple and easy for me, how long should I brine in Pop's brine? Will 48 hours be enough time? And can I just do the 3-2-1 at 225 degrees to about 195 intirnal temp for a tender juicy bite?


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 30, 2016)

REMSR said:


> Thank you Bear! Now I have some questions about bacon on a stick.
> I don't have a scale so I am thinking of going with Pop's brine it's simple and easy for me, how long should I brine in Pop's brine? Will 48 hours be enough time? And can I just do the 3-2-1 at 225 degrees to about 195 intirnal temp for a tender juicy bite?


As long as you do a 3-2-1 at 225°, curing for 48 hours is fine, be it Brine cure or be it Dry cure.

Bear


----------



## remsr (Dec 1, 2016)

Thanks again Bear.[emoji]128059[/emoji] 

Randy,


----------



## remsr (Dec 4, 2016)

Bear, 
I started a rack of spair ribs yesterday at around 4:00pm using pop's brine, but I might be hosed for smoking them. This morning I woke up to about 3" of snow and 32 degree weather. Tomorrow is supposed to be 40 degrees I can smoke at 40 degrees but the ribs will not be in the brine go 48 hours until 5:00pm on that day fallowed by a one day drying period that will take me to Tuesday when it will de 28 degrees. I don't know if my MES 40 Will work well at that temp? 
Any suggestions from anyone would be welcom. 
Randy,


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 4, 2016)

REMSR said:


> Bear,
> I started a rack of spair ribs yesterday at around 4:00pm using pop's brine, but I might be hosed for smoking them. This morning I woke up to about 3" of snow and 32 degree weather. Tomorrow is supposed to be 40 degrees I can smoke at 40 degrees but the ribs will not be in the brine go 48 hours until 5:00pm on that day fallowed by a one day drying period that will take me to Tuesday when it will de 28 degrees. I don't know if my MES 40 Will work well at that temp?
> Any suggestions from anyone would be welcom.
> Randy,


All of my MES units have worked fine below Freezing.

It's only ME that has trouble nowadays at those Temps.

I would just give it an hour of Preheat, and get it in there. Be all over in 6 hours.

Bear


----------



## remsr (Dec 4, 2016)

I knew you would have the answer, I don't like the cold either, but my smoker is only a few feet away from my patio door and I do have  Bluetooth and can monitor on my phone so I won't be out there in the cold for more than a few minutes at a time.  
Thanks again Bear.
Randy,


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 5, 2016)

REMSR said:


> I knew you would have the answer, I don't like the cold either, but my smoker is only a few feet away from my patio door and I do have Bluetooth and can monitor on my phone so I won't be out there in the cold for more than a few minutes at a time.
> Thanks again Bear.
> Randy,


Mine is only on my front porch, about 15' from the door, but I hate the cold more & more every year.

And the wind is a bigger problem, because my front porch at times is like a "Wind Tunnel". I often have to block the wind in some way to keep the wind from sucking the heat right out of my top vent.

Bear


----------



## remsr (Dec 6, 2016)

Well the spars are in the smoker. I don't know how it will work out but I coated them in maple syrup and covered them with a salt free apple flavored Rub called pig out. I am taking pictures but need to figure out how to down load them from my iPhone.

Randy,


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 6, 2016)

REMSR said:


> Well the spars are in the smoker. I don't know how it will work out but I coated them in maple syrup and covered them with a salt free apple flavored Rub called pig out. I am taking pictures but need to figure out how to down load them from my iPhone.
> 
> Randy,


Sounds Good----No added salt on Bacon-on-a-stick is a good thing.

We really should have moved this discussion to my "Bacon-on-a-stick" thread.

Bear


----------



## remsr (Dec 6, 2016)

How to you do they?


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jul 8, 2017)

Ahhh.. I see .. nice. I can buy the bones only and do that too.. Lol [emoji]127866[/emoji][emoji]128512[/emoji]


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 8, 2017)

Rings R Us said:


> Ahhh.. I see .. nice. I can buy the bones only and do that too.. Lol [emoji]127866[/emoji][emoji]128512[/emoji]


Thank You!!

Sure you can, but the only way I can find Bones with this much meat on them is to buy the whole Prime Rib, and trim the bones off myself.

Bear


----------



## tumbleweed1 (Sep 27, 2018)

Bear I've only done beef ribs a handful of times. but this weekend I intend on doing this recipe. I have a question regarding Day 1. Before wrapping & refrigerating, you state to add the sea salt, CBP, garlic powder & onion powder. My question is, what is "CBP"?


----------



## slipaway (Sep 27, 2018)

Crushed Black Pepper


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 27, 2018)

tumbleweed1 said:


> Bear I've only done beef ribs a handful of times. but this weekend I intend on doing this recipe. I have a question regarding Day 1. Before wrapping & refrigerating, you state to add the sea salt, CBP, garlic powder & onion powder. My question is, what is "CBP"?




*"CBP" *is Crushed (or cracked) Black Pepper.
I don't add any salt any more, but that's just me. If you don't have a problem with it add it.
Let me know how you like it.

Bear


----------



## tumbleweed1 (Oct 1, 2018)

I wanted to come back & tell you how much I enjoyed this recipe! I made it Saturday & followed it precisely. Some of the meat was done up in sandwiches, some in tortilla wraps & the rest just in a bowl with some homemade sauce for today's lunch. I think next time I'll use some of it in a nice baked bean & beef casserole too. Thanks!


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 1, 2018)

tumbleweed1 said:


> I wanted to come back & tell you how much I enjoyed this recipe! I made it Saturday & followed it precisely. Some of the meat was done up in sandwiches, some in tortilla wraps & the rest just in a bowl with some homemade sauce for today's lunch. I think next time I'll use some of it in a nice baked bean & beef casserole too. Thanks!



That's Great !!
Looks Mighty Tasty!!
Glad you liked it.

Bear


----------

